

Photoshop: What's wrong with the sliders. - wakeless
http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/237227166/slide-different

======
ugh
Previously on Hacker News: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=928566> :)

~~~
akirk
This is a different article. It's a follow up to the one you mention.

~~~
ugh
You speak the truth :)

(I know that this is a different article. I just wanted to add to the follow
up what people here on Hacker News said about the slider thing.)

